# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  base de donnes et infopath

## jm49

Bonjour,

Je souhaite faire un formulaire (avec infopath) pour la facturation de mon entreprise. Avec un tableau extensible, je veux mettre dedans les colonnes reprsentant les caractristiques de mon article vendu, avec un liste droulante pour slectionner mon article en choisissant sa dsignation et les autres caractristiques se mettent automatiquement. Celle-ci reprsentera une liste d'article contenu dans une base access.
Voici une photo reprsentative:
exemple1
Tout a pour dire que j'ai cr un formulaire  partir d'une connexion de donnes, et a marche parfaitement, mais le soucis est ds que je veux ajouter un article. Je clique sur "insrer un lment" une deuxime ligne arrive avec les mme champs que la prcdente, mais lorsque je choisi ma dsignation d'article, la deuixme ligne se supprime et les caractristiques se mettent sur la premire ligne.
Voici ce qui se passe:
_image suivante: je viens de cliquer sur "insrer"_
exemple2
_image suivante: je slectionne mon deuxime article_
exemple3
_image suivante: la deuxime ligne est supprime et les rsultats arrivent sur la premire_
exemple4


Ma base de donnes:
base access

Mon fichier infopath:
fichier infopath

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Oula tu nous a fait un drole de truc dans ton formulaire et c'est un peu normal que ca te fasse ce genre de chose!

Premire question: tu ne veux pas faire d'update de la base de donnes?
Alors pourquoi avoir mis en base de donnes primaire ta base de donnes? 

Deuxime question: Sais-tu qu'il faut pour chaque utilisateur une license d'infopath? C'est peut-tre tous con mais beaucoup renonce a ce produit aprs avoir eu connaissance de ca! Certe il y a quelques Viewer qui permette de voir des formulaire sans avoir Infopath sur ca machine mais il ne supporte pas  100% Infopath.

Sinon pour ton form faut le refaire. Il faut que tu fabriques un Xml Schma qui reprsente les donnes que tu aimerais avoir  la fin et une fois que c'est fait tu me le post et on en reparle! Tu peux soit le faire avec Infopath ou soit avec un diteur XML (genre XMLSpy)!

++

Thierry

----------


## jm49

Merci de ta rponse aussi rapide.

*Premire rponse:* Non je ne fait pas d'update directement avec infopath sur la base de donnes. Mais j'ai mis ma base de donnes en primaire car j'ai essay d'autre moyen et a ne marche pas.

*Deuxime rponse:*Pour la licence, ce n'est pas un souci, je n'ai qu'un poste dans mon entreprise, on saisira donc les factures toujours sur le mme poste.

Sinon pour le xml shma, je vais essayer de voir a au plus vite.

T'as test mon forulaire avec la BDD et penses tu quand mme que mon ide est ralisable avec infopath?

----------


## virgul

> T'as test mon forulaire avec la BDD et penses tu quand mme que mon ide est ralisable avec infopath?


Biensur que oui sinon je te l'aurais dit! C'est mme une des choses de bases qui fait l'utilit d'Infopath!

----------


## jm49

Je ne trouve pas comment on fabrique un XML Shma avec infopath. Faut ouvrir mon formulaire dj existant (celui que je vous ai envoy) ou je repars sur un vierge?

Dsol de ma navet, mais le XML et infopath ne sont pas mes points forts, je dbute dans ce domaine.

----------


## virgul

faut bien commenc un jour...

Il faut que tu reparte d'un formulaire vierge et dans l'onglet source de donnes tu cre ton arborescence!

----------


## jm49

Voila un peu ce que j'ai fait et que je voudrais au final, mais je n'ai pas dvelopper mon formulaire  partir d'une connexion de donne et donc mon menu droulant trouve bien les info, mais quand je clique dessus rien ne se passe => les champs du tableau ne se remplissent pas.

un rsultat

----------


## virgul

On va vit les longue explications voici le formulaire en retour regarde et si tu as des questions posent les:

enregistre le sur c:\

----------


## jm49

Bon alors pour commencer: *1000 fois merci et bravo* (mme si je suppose que pour toi a parait simple et vident), mais tu me dpanne normment.

Par contre j'ai un petit, avec un lment a marche  merveille par contre ds que je rajoute un lment et que je choisi sa dsignation les valeurs de l'article 1 se recopient  l'identique sur le et mmes les nouveaux articles.
Voici les exmples illustratifs:

exemple 1
exemple 2

*Encore merci de m'aider sur ce formulaire, a fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a encore des gens sympas et serviables.*

----------


## _Em''

Bonjour,

Je rencontre actuellement la mme problmatique que vous: 
Dans une zone extensible avec un champ liste droulante connect  une liste de donnes externes (liste SharePoint) :
A chaque fois que j'ajoute un lment dans ma zone extensible, la ligne se rempli automatiquement avec les donnes de la premire et je ne peux pas les changer.
Mes champs "Unit" et "Prix" sont fonction du "Code Prix"

Avez-vous trouv une solution?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Em'.

----------


## jm49

Bonjour,

Dsol, mais je n'ai as travaill sur infoPath depuis 2006 et du coup je ne vous serais d'aucune aide.

Cdt,

JM

----------

